# Hope Chest, Curly Maple



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope chest with Curly Maple and Cherry.










Breadboards with pins showing and slight round overlap, allowing expansion or contraction to look natural to the non craftsman.










Joinery with blind dovetails and dados, no screws or fasteners other than for hardware.










Employs a till box, with lid which opens and serves as chest lid support. Hinges custom made by a blacksmith. Drawers sliding dovetail holding front face with through dovetails for drawer backs.










Till box has suprise, with Shedua (East Africa) hardwood inlay.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Holy crap that is nice!!!!! Awesome job!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

impressive


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

That's a great looking chest


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Holy cow Willem! I'll say! I "hope" I can do something half that beautiful some day. You really let the wood shine.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice choice of woods and execution.:thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

really nice and traditional. lovely piece

what did you use for finish?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice job, looks great. Curly Maple is awesome wood.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Dude that is freaking sweet I may have to steal an idea or two from ya I'm gonna get busy on the one I'm making tomorrow


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I like it a lot. When does it arrive?:laughing:

I'm glad you explained about the inlay cause just looking at the pictures I though you had spilled something on the lid.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks great! I love the wood choices and the front drawers. What did you use for hinges?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

gideon said:


> really nice and traditional. lovely piece
> 
> what did you use for finish?


Thx. The finish is Deft WB Poly, marine grade. I used it because there is no yellowing of the white Maple and it has UV blockers helping further to preserve the white. I had some left from previous jobs. I spray it with a Devilbiss HVLP gun, but won't recommend as it really tests ones spraying skills. Everything from gun set up, to distance between piece and gun to technique has to be perfect.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, that went from really nice to exceptional, the farther I went. Kudos.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a beaut! Awesome craftsmanship on this one for sure!


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

really nice job


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Looks great! I love the wood choices and the front drawers. What did you use for hinges?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Thx

The hinges were custom made by Nick Vincent, a Blacksmith from Maryland.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Thx
> 
> The hinges were custom made by Nick Vincent, a Blacksmith from Maryland.


They are stunning. They really add to the look of the chest without detracting from the woodworking. I am working on a project with similar hinging requirements and am still looming for the right solution.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful job there Willem,
I really like the curly maple. Nice little touches everywhere. Very nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Gee what can I say that has not been said... clean! yes it sure is


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful. Nice design, nice details!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow beautiful piece!


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

beautiful combination of wood and nice detail


----------



## Effingham (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice work, mate!


----------

